# directx 10 makes computer faster? what is directx 10?



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

what is it? im just woundering i heard of a rumor that its for faster gaming, if true who makes it and were could i get it, if its not free at least a trial version, and again if its not free i wanna no the offical site so i can look into it. and maybe buy it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

DX10 is part of Vista and yes it's free from MS just like DX9 is free on XP.
Not real sure about the part where it speeds up the pc seems Vista slows down the pc.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

vista doesn't slow down the computer it just uses up more a little bit more CPU and more ram

Directx 10 has more detail (way more!)
and you already have it like wrench97

just play a directx10 game and you'll see (any new game should do)
Directx 10 is very graphics card intensive compared to directx 9

look at this comparison
crysis directx10 to real life
http://www.winmatrix.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=9550


----------



## chaplainDMK (Nov 28, 2008)

i think dx10 and vista is a conspiracy...
and dx10 doesent make games look THAT much better... just a lil bit more. 
Anyways i cant shake the fealing that the thing that makes crysis and farcry 2 look so ******* good is the realistic shading...


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I get that kind of quality on my computer here I'll post a screenshot

can't upload an image at 3.84 megabytes


----------



## iceICE (Dec 5, 2008)

It's hard to define what directx is. V10 is only for Vista. hmm.. It's kind of like a graphics driver/update for all video cards that supports it. And Yes. There is a huge difference between dx9.0 and dx10.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

no its not hard to define directx its the microsoft software the powers graphics and sounds in a game

if you have a 8800GT card it will be able to perform better with higher settings in directx 10 than it will under directx 9 because of software limitations


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

It depends on the application you are using and how it is developed.

You can have a game made in DX 9 look fantastic if the engine is optimized properly and the artistic team is top notch.
On the other hand, you can have a game engine that uses DX 10 that looks terrible and runs poorly.

It really depends on the developer, DX 10 is just more efficient at doing things than DX 9, but only when used properly.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

look at half life 2 runs on directx 9 and looks awesome

look at need for speed undercover looks ok if the settings are up all the way

Grid uses directx 10 and looks amazing
so does Crysis


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

ok so if I get Vista, can I play games on DX10 with my Geforce 9400GT?? :laugh:

I doubt it though :laugh:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

In my opinion on older hard ware Vista slows it down what CPU and Motherboard are you running and how much Ram?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

ohh a 9400GT is a slow video card

yea you need new hardware for vista simply because it uses more ram and resources

XP you can get away with using a single core but with vista your comp will be pretty slow.
XP you only need around 1G to 2 gigs for a good gaming experience
with vista 1 gig is the minimun 
2 to 4 gigs is recommended


----------

